

Should computer programming be mandatory for U.S. students? - known
http://weblog.infoworld.com/fatalexception/archives/2008/10/mandatory_compu.html

======
lacker
I agree in principle, but the "introductory" programming classes I have taken
were all so bad, I can't imagine anyone actually learning a bit of useful
programming from them. Before we force people to take the classes we have now,
how about rethinking Computer Science 101 so that it leaves you with some
actual knowledge. A good start would be teaching it in python ;-)

------
seemann
Don't be fooled, the average Joe won't ever dig computer programming, it's the
same with mathematics or physics. No matter if it is taught in school. Guess
why?

------
gaius
LOL!! Yes in the same way that _making paper and ink_ is presently.

~~~
jwilliams
The problem is that computer literacy is a shifting sand, unlike other skills
- teaching someone word processing years ago isn't going to help them do an
effective google search today.

So while I think programming is an overkill, knowing the fundamentals might be
worthwhile.

------
shabda
No.

